# Wish Lists - is it worth having one on ur site?



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I have never used Wish Lists as a consumer on other sites. No particular reason why, just haven't. I'm not even sure how they work.
So I wanted to get everyone's opinion re: wish lists. Is this a feature worth being added to your site? What is the benefit of the list from the company's perspective - is it used to observe customer behavior, purchasing habits etc. Or is there a different agenda? 
Let me know what the pros and cons are for it. And if you have used one before, would like to hear about ur experience.
Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting...I've seen wishlists on amazon.com and google, but I really haven't ever used them.

Sometimes I might save something to a wishlist on amazon, but after I leave the site, I usually forget about it, and I've never shared my wishlist with anyone.

That's not to say that "nobody" uses them. I've seen links on blogs and websites where the author will link to their wishlist in case someone wants to send them a donation.

I don't know that I would spend much "extra" money incorporating it into my shopping cart, but if it was an already included feature, I probably would make use of it. It wouldn't be a "must have" though.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the input Rodney. I think I'm going to skip it for now at least. I think that it could be pretty useful for a couple of reasons for the shop owner, but the use of it needs to be promoted in some way. Sort of make it seem necessary, or even better, cool for the customers to use it. Kind of like the ITunes' paylists craze.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Wishlists are a good idea in theory. However, if people are like me they create them on sites like Amazon and never tell anyone about them. Also, I have never had anyone show me their wishlist and I have been on the web a long time. I remember buying from Amazon when they just sold books.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Andy. Now when you create ur wishlist on amazon for example, do u do this to sort of create a list of items u liked and wait till the price is lower? Or the price is not the issue, and u just keep one to make ur shopping experience easier next time u r visiting their store? Do wishlists normally alert u when the item goes on sale? I'm gonna start one online just to understand the purpose of these.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't believe they alert you when an item goes on sale.

I initially created mine at Amazon because I figured I could give it out to my wife and parents for Birthday/Christmas gift ideas. I think I sent it to them once and they ignored it. So then I started using it for things I might want to purchase for myself in the future. I don't even use it now. 

I think they are a pretty good idea but not much use if you sell a limited number of items. I honestly wouldn't waste my time with them.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Andy, very helpful.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Annushka said:


> Thanks Andy, very helpful.


No problem. The E-Commerce forum is really the only one I have any expertise in on this forum .


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd say they make some sense to have for bigger and more varied sites (e.g. Amazon), but not as much sense for a simple, single-product site (e.g. most t-shirt stores). Wishlists can be used for a few different things and can certainly be useful to some people, but it really seems pretty pointless for most t-shirt stores to me.


----------

